# Salt and Epilepsy?



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I have complex partials/simple partials (2 months 2 weeks without a seizure, whoo!) and I crave salt. Anyone else.

I wonder if anyone takes any herbal supplements to help with epilepsy?

I take fishoil, vitamin D, potassium.

I know you are supposed to stay away from sage and primrose if you're epileptic, it's mucho bad for you.

Kat


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

This is very interesting. I never once associated it with seizures, but I also crave salt. Because of high blood pressure I try to avoid it, but some days I could just about sit down with the salt box for a meal.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

I have been digging around in my books this morning after reading your post. I found some interesting things that might help you. In a book by Donald Lepore, N.D. called "The Ultimate Healing System", he states that when working with an epileptic client he discovered that she was lacking in sodium. A lack of sodium will cause the brain to malfunction and sodium helps the nutrients to absorb, just as potassium help the toxins to exit. He goes on to say that he had discovered in his research that when a person has a sodium deficiency, they will be allergic to almost anything. When sodium is lacking, almost everything contains potassium will be allergenic. He put this particular client on a diet of mostly greens, which as rich in sodium. He also used the substance Choline(part of vitamin B) and DMAE(I have no idea what that is). Evidently one of the things that will throw choline out of your system is coffee. He also suggested keeping the bowels cleaned out as much as possible, avoiding constipation and therefore keeping the system cleared and nourishment is more readily absorbed. Drinking plenty of water is also important. He also suggested that a lack of sodium can be a cause of diabetes. He stated that deficiency in sodium can cause nausea, muscular weakness, heat exhaustion, mental apathy, and respiratory failure. He says that when there is a deficiency of sodium an allergic reaction to all foods will cause high blood pressure. (I thought this was very interesting) A sodium deficiency could cause sciatica pain on the left side and if both potassium & sodium are deficient the whole lower back could ache. 

Raw food sources of sodium are: kelp, irish moss, olives, dulse and celery. He also suggested sea salt, kosher salt because the regular table salt is not completely soluable in water or the blood stream and will adhere to the walls of the arteries. Also interestingly, if the left side of the mouth dips downward, you have an immediate need for sodium( I have observed this on many people, as well as myself at times.) 

More on this later, hubby wants me to go to town with him....Now.


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Karen said:


> This is very interesting. I never once associated it with seizures, but I also crave salt. Because of high blood pressure I try to avoid it, but some days I could just about sit down with the salt box for a meal.


Hi!

I understand about the blood pressure, mine is variable but it tends to skyrocket more than NASA lol!

I eat alot of salt, but I've been trying to cut down also. It is extremely terrible around PMS (my vulnerable seizure time), I can eat cheesey poofs and bacon until the cows come home. Then I'd probably eat the cow too LOL!

I read that with epilespy, you shouldn't overhydrate because it will deplete the salt in your system and you'll have a seizure. 

Kat


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

Marilyn in CO said:


> I have been digging around in my books this morning after reading your post. I found some interesting things that might help you. In a book by Donald Lepore, N.D. called "The Ultimate Healing System", he states that when working with an epileptic client he discovered that she was lacking in sodium. A lack of sodium will cause the brain to malfunction and sodium helps the nutrients to absorb, just as potassium help the toxins to exit. He goes on to say that he had discovered in his research that when a person has a sodium deficiency, they will be allergic to almost anything. When sodium is lacking, almost everything contains potassium will be allergenic. He put this particular client on a diet of mostly greens, which as rich in sodium. He also used the substance Choline(part of vitamin B) and DMAE(I have no idea what that is). Evidently one of the things that will throw choline out of your system is coffee. He also suggested keeping the bowels cleaned out as much as possible, avoiding constipation and therefore keeping the system cleared and nourishment is more readily absorbed. Drinking plenty of water is also important. He also suggested that a lack of sodium can be a cause of diabetes. He stated that deficiency in sodium can cause nausea, muscular weakness, heat exhaustion, mental apathy, and respiratory failure. He says that when there is a deficiency of sodium an allergic reaction to all foods will cause high blood pressure. (I thought this was very interesting) A sodium deficiency could cause sciatica pain on the left side and if both potassium & sodium are deficient the whole lower back could ache.
> 
> Raw food sources of sodium are: kelp, irish moss, olives, dulse and celery. He also suggested sea salt, kosher salt because the regular table salt is not completely soluable in water or the blood stream and will adhere to the walls of the arteries. Also interestingly, if the left side of the mouth dips downward, you have an immediate need for sodium( I have observed this on many people, as well as myself at times.)
> 
> More on this later, hubby wants me to go to town with him....Now.


Thank you very much for writing this!

I am going to forward this to my family too. We all have the craving for salt.

Kat


----------



## Sher (May 10, 2002)

Gosh Marilyn..That was so intersting. I don't know anything about seizures..but I craved salt to the point of eating it from the shaker..turns out my adrenals were not working right.

I use sea salt too. Thanks again for posting this..great info!


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

You are so welcome!!!!!!!!! My passion is nutritional/preventative health and I do have training in it, so anytime I can help someone or share some info, I am so very happy and it makes my day. 

I am so grateful that Chuck and all who are involved here(thanks Karen) let us have this forum...........Thanks again!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I find this very interesting as well. All my life I had psychomotor seizures. (temporal lobe epilipsy) It suddenly went into remission on its own when I turned 32. I've been 13 years without a seizure. I love salt. I never knew there was any kind of connection at all! 
Ocassionally I'll still get what feels almost like the beginning of an aura, but it goes away before it really ever starts and I'm fine. :shrug:


----------



## largentdepoche (Dec 9, 2005)

I've now been seizure-free for 3 months, WHOO!  I hope it stays this way LOL!

I found that I don't deny myself salt if I crave it, I just eat it and then I don't get the seizures.

I LOVE matza ball soup, I could eat it until the cows come home. I noticed it is salty and whenever I ate it before my period (I have pms seizure triggers) I didn't get my usual seizures.

Kat


----------



## Janetx (9 mo ago)

I have recently been diagnosed with "focal partial idiopathic epilepsy and epileptic syndromes." I have seizures that affect my speech but they are fleeting and most others do not even notice. However, even before I was diagnosed but did notice that I was having speech issues I began an intense craving for salt. I try not to use too much because I have been told by my doctors ( including the neurologist ) that it is bad for general health. After reading these other posts about epilepsy and salt cravings, I can't help but wonder if there is not a true connection.


----------

